# Wastewater Engineering: Treatment and Reuse



## اشرف شوقي (14 فبراير 2011)

من افضل المراجع في هندسة المياه والبيئة



 
المؤلف: Metcalf and Eddy
الناشر: McGraw-Hill Science/Engineering/Math 
تاريخ النشر: 2002 
عدد الصفحات: 1848
امتداد الملف: PDF​ 

http://rapidshare.com/files/276797751/Metcalf-eddy.pdf​


----------



## مهندس المحبة (17 فبراير 2011)

كل الشكر لكاتب الموضوع وهذا رابط أخر للكتاب ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء .......
http://www.4shared.com/document/hQbQovKr/WastewaterEngineeringTreatment.htm


----------



## اشرف شوقي (17 فبراير 2011)

شكرا لك اخ مهندس المحبه علي هذا الرد 

واتمني من الجميع الاستفادة . واي سؤال عن تخصص المياه والبيئه ساكون سعيدا بذلك لان تخصصي اصلا هندسة مياه وبيئه الفرع المدني


----------



## مهندس المحبة (18 فبراير 2011)

منور معانا أخ أشرف وإن شاء الله تكون عون للجميع وبالتوفيق .......


----------



## سعيد معمل (25 فبراير 2011)

جزاكم الله خيراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## s.sakr (10 مايو 2011)

شكرا علي اهتمامك
وجزاك الله خيرا 
ونرجو من الجميع المشاركة بمواضيع اخري حتي تعم الفائدة


----------



## cappotchi (23 يونيو 2011)

كل الشكر لكاتب الموضوع وهذا رابط أخر للكتاب ولاتنسوني من خالص الدعاء .......
*http://www.mediafire.com/file/ujvc97...eatm_Reuse.rar*​


----------



## رعد حميد يوسف (3 مايو 2013)

اشرف شوقي قال:


> من افضل المراجع في هندسة المياه والبيئة
> 
> 
> 
> ...


الرابط لا يعمل وادناه ملاحظة الموقع المذكور. شكرا
File not found.


----------



## ms.eldieb (24 مايو 2013)

كتاب جميل


----------



## kokzeng (30 سبتمبر 2013)

شكرا على المعلومة


----------

